# Printing with my Epson Stylus Color 860

## wHAcKer

OK, this is what i did: followed the manual till my printer was recognised in /var/log/messages.

The test with cat didn't work though, first it said permission denied while i was in the lp and usb group (it's an usb printer, prolly it doesn't make sense, but you never know :p).

Then i went and searched for a driver and linuxprinting.org said to use the gimp print driver. So i emerged gimp-print-cups.

I configured foomatic like so: 

```

sudo foomatic-configure -s cups -p 83072 -c file:/dev/usb/lp0 -n Epson -d epsonc

```

then i started cupsd.

i logged on to localhost @ 631

i pressed 'administration', 'add printer' Name: 'Epson' device: /dev/usb/lp0 description: "epson 860"

Device for Epson: USB Printer #1 (EPSON Stylus Color 860)

there's also an entry: USB Printer #1 (EPSON) and i tried that too but it doesn't work either.

THEN model/driver for Epson: "EPSON"

and finally i chose EPSON Stylus color 860 CUPS+Gimp-Print 4.3.8

Probably i overlooked something or so but now it says:

```
    Epson     EPSON Stylus Color 860, CUPS+GIMP-print v4.3.8     

      Description: epson 860

Location: /dev/usb/lp0

Printer State: idle, accepting jobs.

"Media tray empty!"

Device URI: usb://EPSON/Stylus%20COLOR%20860
```

and every time i try to print a test page it aborts...

thanks in advance.

here's the output of my error log, on first sight it looks like the device has been changed??!! is this normal???!!!

```
I [03/Jun/2003:00:32:07 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=27842)

I [03/Jun/2003:00:32:10 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=27843)

I [03/Jun/2003:00:32:12 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=27844)

I [03/Jun/2003:00:32:14 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=27845)

I [03/Jun/2003:00:32:17 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=27846)

I [03/Jun/2003:00:32:18 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=27847)

I [03/Jun/2003:00:32:21 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=27848)

I [03/Jun/2003:00:32:21 +0200] Setting Epson device-uri to "usb://EPSON/Stylus%20COLOR%20860" (was "epson:/dev/usb/lp0".)

I [03/Jun/2003:00:32:21 +0200] Setting Epson printer-is-accepting-jobs to 1 (was 1.)

I [03/Jun/2003:00:32:21 +0200] Setting Epson printer-state to 3 (was 3.)

I [03/Jun/2003:00:32:21 +0200] Saving printers.conf...

I [03/Jun/2003:00:32:21 +0200] Printer 'Epson' modified by 'root'.

I [03/Jun/2003:00:32:22 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=27849)

I [03/Jun/2003:00:32:28 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=27850)

I [03/Jun/2003:00:32:28 +0200] Job 10 queued on 'Epson' by 'root'.

I [03/Jun/2003:00:32:28 +0200] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 27851) for job 10.

I [03/Jun/2003:00:32:28 +0200] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstoraster (PID 27852) for job 10.

E [03/Jun/2003:00:32:28 +0200] PID 27852 stopped with status 127!

I [03/Jun/2003:00:32:28 +0200] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

I [03/Jun/2003:00:32:28 +0200] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertoprinter (PID 27854) for job 10.

I [03/Jun/2003:00:32:28 +0200] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb (PID 27855) for job 10.

W [03/Jun/2003:00:32:28 +0200] [Job 10] Media tray empty!

I [03/Jun/2003:00:32:29 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=27856)

```

----------

## ralph

 *Quote:*   

> [Job 10] Media tray empty! 

 

don't know if this helps, but i've read somewhere that this error occurs sometimes, if the wrong paper format ( is this the right word? i mean US-Letter and A4, for example) is set. so you could try to change that. you should also make sure that there are now more print-jobs on the printing-queue. simply kill the old ones and try again. 

also, did you add usb to your USE-Flags before emerging cups and the other programs you need?

good luck!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## abhishek

Moved from Other Things Gentoo.

----------

## wHAcKer

I still don't get it, i only missed usb in my use flags, i put it in, re-emerged cups and foomatic, tried the cat some.txt > /dev/usb/lp0 and it didn't work...

i emerged kde a few days ago to be able to view some webpages properly and also to get this working, even in kde it doesn't, I select the right paper size and everything...

and it SEES my printer...

pffffffff :/

----------

## plemon

This is a _Common_ problem with the 1.1.18 series CUPS releases.  It will only work, if the printer is detected at bootime... and even that isn't definate! The latest release 1.1.19 fixes this problem, by mapping the USB device URI's to the usb_deviceID field. and storing the result in your printdef/printcap database.

I submitted a preliminary buid for 1.1.19 to bugs.gentoo yesterday afternoon,  it's probably unstable, as it strips some ebuild patches that .18-r5 had in place (due to incompabilities)

Additionally, foomatic-3.0.0 has been released, the linuxprinting PPD's may expect this.  Im working on the ebuilds for this, but the engine has changed radically, and is now seperated into multiple components.  ie. not trivial. (requiring, multiple ebuilds, possibly with a foomatic-base class similar to how kde/gnome etc build)

your best bet, is to fetch the foomatic-engine-current source from linuxprinting.org and install the foomatic-rip filter manually for the time being. 

With that said, it works here, YMMV.

HTH.

Phill

----------

